# Amideast



## ATO1865 (Sep 30, 2010)

can anyone provide any info on AMIDEAST or any experiences they may have had? Is it a nice place to work? 

Thank you


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

ATO1865 said:


> can anyone provide any info on AMIDEAST or any experiences they may have had? Is it a nice place to work?
> 
> Thank you


My friend worked for Amideast as a teacher and enjoyed it. I think there was a high turnover in teaching staff as many of the teachers are fairly young and "backpackers" earning a bit of money on their travels but she said it was a good environment to work


----------

